# hidden and dangerous 2 install issues



## bullitmagnet (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi, i recently bought hidden and dangerous 2, tried installing it and it seemed to go well up to disc 3 where it stopped with an error 1503. Not sure what to do about that i tried to make an iso of the disc in question. My iso creator says there is bad sectors on the dist.

So is there anything i can do to get it to install, i dont really wanna go buying even more copiex of it in the hope it works out right. 

Thanks for your help,
Bullitmagnet


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is this a legit version of the game?

is everything upto date such as your drivers and net.framework etc etc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there's a problem with bad sectors on disc 3, return the game for a refund or replacement.


----------



## bullitmagnet (Sep 23, 2015)

It is indeedd legit, and as far as i can tell everything is up to date. Will double check on the .net when i get the chance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if everything is fine then as koala says the disc must be dodgy return it and get a refun or replacement.


----------

